# United-domains.de --> Weiterleitung?



## Chimaira (31. Januar 2008)

Hoi Leute,

ich habe mir als die de. Domains im Angebot wahren eine erstellt. So ... da ich mein Webspace und die Domain getrennt sind habe ich eine Umleitung durchgeführt.

*Mein Problem ist:*

ich kann mein CMS (Joomla) nicht über die URL ansprechen. Nur wenn ich direkt drauf weiterleite. 

_*Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten:*_
*1)* Weiterleitung auf den Space --> Domain bleibt aber nicht in der Adresszeile, Webspace IP  in der Statusleiste zu sehen (und auch in der Adressleiste)
*2)* Weiterleitung auf den Space --> Domain bleibt in der Adresszeile. IP ist in der Statusleiste zu sehen (111.222.***.**/name/joomla [anstatt http://www.domain.de]
*3)* Zwischenspeicherung der Seite bei United-Domains --> Domain bleibt in der Adressleiste und man sieht die IP nicht in der Statusleiste. *Problem:* zu langsam, und bringt Probleme mit sich.

Ich habe mich für die Variante 2 entschieden. Geht trotzdem nicht wirklich, da ich mein Administrationsbereich nicht über http://www.domain.de/administrator ansprechen kann. geht nur per <ip>/name/joomla.
Obwohl ich weitergeleitet habe auf den Joomla root.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

GReeze Chimaira


----------



## Gumbo (31. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich müsstest du nur die Serveradresse im DNS ändern.


----------



## Chimaira (31. Januar 2008)

kann man den Server ganz normal über das United-domains.de Interface änder und geht das auch bei ganz normalen Domains ?


----------



## Gumbo (31. Januar 2008)

Wende dich mit dieser Frage am besten direkt an United Domains.


----------



## Chimaira (4. Februar 2008)

Hi,

habe die IP des Webspaces jetzt bei United-Domains.de als A-Eintrag in den Nameserver eingetragen und mein Webspace hoster hat die Domain und die Verlinkung geregelt. 

t alles wunderbar. Danke nochmal

GReeze Chimaira


----------

